# SPS-Techniker gesucht



## lbuenger (12 April 2007)

Hallo Forum,

wir suchen zunächst befristet bis Ende des Jahres einen SPS-Techniker für Programmierarbeiten an Simatis S5 und S7, ProtoolPro, WinCC und WinCC Flexible. Die Tätigkeit beinhaltet Programmierungen in unseren Berliner Büroräumen sowie Inbetriebnahmeleistungen innerhalb Deutschlands, evtl. Europa. 
Bitte senden Sie Ihre Bewerbungsunterlagen an unsere Mail- oder Postadresse mit Bezug auf das SPS-Forum. Ihre Unterlagen sollten Ihren Lebenslauf, die Erläuterung Ihrer Programmierkenntnisse, Zeugnisse der letzten 3 Arbeitgeber und Ihre Gehaltswünsche umfassen.

Grüße aus Berlin
L.BÜNGER-SPS-Technik, Britzer Damm 132, 12347 Berlin
Fon: 030-60 79 76 76, Fax: 030 60 79 76 77, mail: info@buenger-sps.de


----------



## Ralle (12 April 2007)

Ich schließe dieses Thema mal, alle nötigen Daten sind in ibuengers Post enthalten.


----------

